# Google Shocking Thumbnail View



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Open www.images.google.com then search for Dragon Ball z,Urban Terror anything and press enter.

Search Result in obtained in thumbnails images.

Now delete your url & paste following code in the same web page & press enter 



> javascript:R= 0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI= document.images ; DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i<DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=Math. sin(R*x1+ i*x2+x3)* x4+x5; DIS.top=Math. cos(R*y1+ i*y2+y3)* y4+y5}R++ }setInterval('A()',5); void(0)



LOL!!!

Source:- I am not the creator of the script! read it somewhere and at that time saved it! thought of sharing!  Credits goes to THIS Javascript Code developer...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 26, 2009)

wooooow Krazzy... Krazzy kiya re... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## harpreet115 (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesomwe!!!!!!!!
Very Nice..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2009)

Gr8.....!!!!!


----------



## adi007 (Jun 26, 2009)

Old one . 
I have also read the full description of what actually happens some months ago.. nw have forgotten


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> wooooow Krazzy... Krazzy kiya re... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif



Haha! rocking hua re! 



harpreet115 said:


> Awesomwe!!!!!!!!
> Very Nice..



thx!



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Gr8.....!!!!!






adi007 said:


> Old one .
> I have also read the full description of what actually happens some months ago.. nw have forgotten



Old is always gold!  it might be old for u but still new for many(even me)...

*Edit#1:-*
Guys note this thing



> javascript:R= 0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI= document.images ; DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i<DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=Math. *sin*(R*x1+ i*x2+x3)* x4+x5; DIS.top=Math. *cos*(R*y1+ i*y2+y3)* y4+y5}R++ }setInterval('A()',5); void(0)



LOL! Trigonometric hack!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Open www.images.google.com then search for Dragon Ball z,Urban Terror anything and press enter.
> 
> Search Result in obtained in thumbnails images.
> 
> ...



Awesome.
Where did you find it?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Unknown said:
			
		

> javascript:R= 0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI= document.images ; DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i<DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=Math. sin(R*x1+ i*x2+x3)* x4+x5; DIS.top=Math. cos(R*y1+ i*y2+y3)* y4+y5}R++ }setInterval('A()',5); void(0)



Trignometry in all Three Dimensions!!!
X, Y, And Z Dimensions!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Awesome.



thx..



Aspire said:


> Where did you find it?



I cant actually remember where i got this stuff...so have i written in source


FOR GOD SAKE USE *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/buttons/edit.gif button! 

if not possible for u dont give gyaaan here 




> Aspire said:
> 
> 
> > Well said
> ...




And i already wrote that trigo thing...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> thx..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you see my post, you will notice that the text is different...........
I'm talking about 3 Dimensions and not trigonometric hack.

You will learn about it in 11th.



			
				KrazzyWarrior said:
			
		

> thx..


The awesome goes to the programmer!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> If you see my post, you will notice that the text is different...........
> I'm talking about 3 Dimensions and not trigonometric hack.
> 
> You will learn about it in 11th.



But i think u can post it in a single post! anyways leave there is no use fighting with u! u will never stick to basic forum rules




Aspire said:


> The awesome goes to the programmer!!!!



Ab developer yaha par nahi hai toh mein hi CREDIT luut lu lol


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Ab developer yaha par nahi hai toh mein hi CREDIT luut lu lol



Theek Hai, Toh mujhe bhi mere thread par credit loot lene de.


----------

